# Zoloft, bupropion, marijuana



## TheMightyOakTree (May 15, 2012)

I'm on 100mg of Zoloft and 150mg of bupropion and I was wondering how marijuana would affect me. I'm on the mess for depression. I have smoked a couple blunts a couple weeks after first being prescribed. I also have a vaporizer that my parents took from me when I told them I was depressed and put into a psychiatric hospital for a week. Would vaporizing be a healthy way to get high, since smoking contains carbon monoxide and other harmful shit. I have not smoked for a month. Should I wait until I'm off the meds or am I safe?


----------



## bowlfullofbliss (May 15, 2012)

I wouldn't rely on a forum of growers and stoners to give medical advice friend. Little changes in brain chemistry can make big changes in your emotional well being. My brother in law took E once and ended up in a hospital, and messed up for life. Be smart and careful bro. 

Welcome to RIU btw......


----------



## po'thead (May 15, 2012)

I highly doubt that pot could do anything bad physically to you, but I know people who are on anti depression drugs that can't smoke pot because it gives them panic attacks. My advice to you would be to address the problems that are making you depressed, going to a shrink could be a better option than becoming reliant on pills. Also, even just getting some exercise will boost your serotonin. I've had many close friends become paxil or zoloft zombies, My little brother went on prozac and developed a debilitating stutter. Every person I know that has gone on anti depression drugs has had to battle to get off of them. My doctor tried to put me on paxil this summer when I was having some anxiety issues (mom had cancer, huge debt sprung on me from nowhere) I was able to get him to give me xanax instead which is just as dangerous, but I only take it if I feel like the anxiety is gonna give me a heark attack. Good luck with your depression.


----------



## Mtn2Sea (May 20, 2012)

Dude, time to chill on the substances and get yourself healthy. Eat, sleep, and exercise right. Find some friends that aren't into stupid shit and will support you.


----------



## ZedsDedBaby (May 22, 2012)

why are they Anti-Depression and not PRO-happiness.. u know? 
i used to be on 40mg prozac man it fucked me up worse than i thought i all ready was.. 
most of the time just people are deficient in vitamins and human nutes and feel fucked up and suicidal plus the stress of life, they go to the psych doc who gives them fist loads of SSRI'S and Benoz's get them addicted keep them on the system $$$$$$


----------



## Weedasaurus (May 26, 2012)

i think the question you should be asking is how will*

 100mg of Zoloft and 150mg of bupropion effect my high?​
**



*


----------

